# This Jax guy...



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

He a secretive little lad... He's been selling many a houses and many a aquariums and many a what not without telling us.

Now with the purchase of a new house I don't doubt that his beautiful planted tanks will be replaced by a 5 gallon plastic tank with a gold fish. Or not... I think he may get larger tanks or something, you know how this addiction is:

So, see what he's selling, his tanks, plants, and fish are out of this world as we all know:

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=20860

--Nikolay


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Niko,

Jax is moving closer to our neck of the woods, which is a good thing IMO. I'm sure his tank recovery will be impressive.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

some one copy and paste for me... I can't read it.. . I would like to see what he has for sale.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

"He a secretive little lad... "

He's not THAT secretive. He has announced to the entire internet that he just bought a house, and given its approximate location.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Niko you sly lad. Actually I am not going to have room for any large tanks. I am thinking maybe some smaller nanos or some rimless planted tanks once I get settled in my new place. It's a downsize from where I am living but at least it will be my home. I hate having to get rid of my babies but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Please say it ain't so. Where will I get my good advice and beautiful shrimp from now? Just kidding, you deserve a home of your own. Let me know if you need some moving boxes.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks gumbie, I have been away from the club a while. Work is super busy and my hobby has been put on the back burner. Looking forward to everything settling down and getting back to the thing I love Planted Tanks!


----------

